

"Raise the Crime Rate" - cs702
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/raise_the_crime.html

======
nextstep
The original article is very good: <http://nplusonemag.com/raise-the-crime-
rate>

------
rajpaul
I assume the decrease in crime has a lot of factors. But, can't the decline of
violent crime be partly explained by more people being kept in prison?

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/US_incarc...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/US_incarceration_timeline-
clean-fixed-timescale.svg)

If criminals are kept in jail longer, they can commit fewer crimes against the
public.

~~~
cs702
rajpaul -- the point of the original article is that the crime rate has not
really declined; instead, crime has been _shifted_ to the prison system, where
incarcerated people live permanently or semi-permanently in horrible
conditions.

